# Dog obedience



## buckyboy (Dec 29, 2008)

When hunting my dog won't come to me. Do you have any suggestions how to break him from taking off?


----------



## ODB (Nov 30, 2008)

Buy an good e-collar and pu the dog through Mike Lardys collar conditioning program


----------



## buckyboy (Dec 29, 2008)

hey thanx for the advice i'm going to find this progeam and use it. do you know any made for training a rabbit dog? :beer:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

buckyboy said:


> hey thanx for the advice i'm going to find this progeam and use it. do you know any made for training a rabbit dog? :beer:


Regardless of the breed, ensure you get trained on the use of an e-collar before using it. Here's another reality...the e-collar is an extension of the leash...if your dog isn't put through sound OB before (or at least the "come/here" command in your case), that e-collar won't do anything for you. If you say "come" and pooch don't come to you and then shock the dog, he won't know what's going on. I've seen dogs run the other way, lay down and pizz themselves and worse.

I can't stress enough on the importance of properly training the dog before using the e-collar. Remember, that collar is an extension of the leash/check cord. Carefully consider your approach.

In short, you can teach come with a check cord and then eventually re-enforce with the e-collar, but you must start with the check cord.

Good luck and feel free to ask more!

Mike


----------



## buckyboy (Dec 29, 2008)

yes i do run a beagle. and also how would you train your dog the "come/here" command with a check cord? sorry about all the questions but i'm 16 and new to the hunting dog scene. thanx for all your help.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

buckyboy said:


> yes i do run a beagle. and also how would you train your dog the "come/here" command with a check cord? sorry about all the questions but i'm 16 and new to the hunting dog scene. thanx for all your help.


Just google, "teaching a dog come with a check cord"...lots of information comes up.


----------



## ODB (Nov 30, 2008)

I totally agree Mike. The last thing you want to do is put a collar on and start zapping. The dog needs to know basic obedience first. The e-collar is a great tool but needs to be used very carefully. Learning you dog is very important soft, timid dogs can be ruined by to much pressure not saying a soft dog can't be a great dog they just need to be handled differently. Eventually the dog will figure out that you don't have control without the checkcord this is when it is nice to have his hearing aid on.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

buckyboy said:


> yes i do run a beagle. and also how would you train your dog the "come/here" command with a check cord? sorry about all the questions but i'm 16 and new to the hunting dog scene. thanx for all your help.


Basically everytime you take the dog for a walk you let him drag a 50 ft cord then only call him when you can reach the cord so you can force him GENTLY to come to you and then reward him with praise.

If you call him and he ignores you and you can't re-enforce your recall you are teaching him he can get away with ignoring you.

Do this on walks not while hunting in the field you dont want him running off dragging a checkcord and getting hung on something. After hes doing this correctly on the cord and coming everytime ( it will take a few weeks) you then take the ecollar( if you plan to use one buy it now and let him wear it everytime you walk him but with it turned off while you are training with the check cord this will prevent him from thinking the collar is the source of the stimulation later in the training) with him still on the Check cord and use the following sequence (light stimulation-come-stimulation off) when he comes ( drag him to you with the cord if he doesn't come and then trun the stimulation off as soon as he starts toward you. This will teach him that comeing when called is how he can turn off the stimulation.

I really recommend you find a lab training club and even though you have a beagle go there and ask them to show you how to use the collar and the recall training sequence. If you use it incorrectly you can really screw up the dog.

Beagles are wonderful dogs good luck.

This can be done with the checkcord and bribes (without a ecollar) with a beagle cut up a couple microwaved ( always cook them) and cooled hotdogs into 1/4 inch thick slices put them in a ziplock baggie in your pocket and give him one (just one) everytime he comes when called, beagles think with their stomachs like most dogs.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Great advice from Bobm there...


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Great advice all around. Bob layed it out nicely for you. I also agree that Lardy's E collar conditioning is a great resource for teaching your dog OB and then transferring means of pressure from a check cord/healing stick to the collar.


----------



## buckyboy (Dec 29, 2008)

thanx for the advice. today we took him hunting and within 20 min. of hunting he had run off more than 300 yds. when we got him back my dog wanted to sell him but i convinced him to let me try to train him first. again thank you for your help.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I'm not sure what your saying a beagle is supposed to reach out and try to strike a trail and then to stick to the trail 300 yards is not a problem its normal.

The dog not coming when its called is a different issue.

And a good beagle is going to be hard if not impossible to call off a hot rabbit trail. You might want to get a good book on beagles

I reccommend the book "rabbit hunting" by Dave Fishner, its a good book you can get it at many book stores or order it online.

hounds are by breeding supposed to be independent self hunting fiends :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Heres a few more books that you could look at if you parents will buy them

http://beaglesunlimited.com/rabbithunting_beaglingbooks.htm

and read this dont worry about it you can just runa beagle in areas with lots of rabbits and they normally will learn on their own

http://www.beaglesunlimited.com/


----------



## buckyboy (Dec 29, 2008)

Bobm,
i know 300 yds. is normal but what i was trying to say is that he took off and never looked back. i've hunted numerous times and out of the last 5 i either had to put my gun down and chase him to get him back or he just took of and i traked him for a couple of miles then found him the next morning. the last time i took him out we put a tracking collor on him and again he took off and wouldn't come back. we ended up traking him for about 4-5 hours. one time while hunting he took off and ended up finding him 4.8 miles away and that was straight. we used GPS for that. btu thank you for your advice.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Sounds to me like hes running deer, is there a decent population of rabbits where you hunt?

If you think hes running deer you will need to get a ecollar


----------



## buckyboy (Dec 29, 2008)

yes there were rabbits in the area. we were hunting 3 dogs and between 5 of us we shot about 15 rabbits and missed prolly 5-7. but we were tracking his exact tracks for a little bit and there was no deer tracks.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Hows he act when you hunt him by himself, If hes makeing a beeline off to far distances I would still suspect running deer or fox ect.

You didn't answer my question about how you got the dog.


----------



## buckyboy (Dec 29, 2008)

We bought the dog a couple of weeks before thanks giving. he was 3 1/2 and supposably fully trained. Do you suggest we just give him more time?


----------

